# Latinas in Dubai



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Where are my people in Dubai? Latinos, Hispanics, Spanish people, whatever you choose to call us. It is very important for my young children to know/keep their language and culture and food. (I will find my platanos.) At the same time, I want them to continue to socialize with people from different cultures and backgrounds, being from Brooklyn, NY, so we will get around. We are very social and will be the ones saying hi and introducing ourselves to anyone with children.

Anyway, please advise in which housing community my people live. Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

try meetup.com


----------



## Maribel Torres (Jun 4, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Where are my people in Dubai? Latinos, Hispanics, Spanish people, whatever you choose to call us. It is very important for my young children to know/keep their language and culture and food. (I will find my platanos.) At the same time, I want them to continue to socialize with people from different cultures and backgrounds, being from Brooklyn, NY, so we will get around. We are very social and will be the ones saying hi and introducing ourselves to anyone with children.
> 
> Anyway, please advise in which housing community my people live. Muchisimas gracias.


I will be in Dubai next year sometime in May or June of 2014 will be moving out there with my husband


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

SherifSleem said:


> try meetup.com


I forget about that. Thanks.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Maribel Torres said:


> I will be in Dubai next year sometime in May or June of 2014 will be moving out there with my husband


PM me when you arrive. If all goes well with hubby, I should be there before March.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Drop dizzyizzy a pm, she's a long time member/moderator. She's in Mexico at the moment though for Christmas so isn't around much on the forum.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Drop dizzyizzy a pm, she's a long time member/moderator. She's in Mexico at the moment though for Christmas so isn't around much on the forum.


I just sent her a PM. Thanks


----------

